# Living In Baguio



## southernlouisiana

Does anyone have the cost of living in the Baguio area?


----------



## Asian Spirit

southernlouisiana said:


> Does anyone have the cost of living in the Baguio area?


My family and I were in Baguio last (May) month. In looking around there, we found that renting a "local standard" type of house with two bedrooms ran between P5,000 and P8,000 per month. American type housing for retirement I'm not sure on cost but I would "assume" is considerably higher than other areas as it is a tourist area.
Vegetables and fruits however, I found to be lower in cost as much of it is grown there. Another savings factor would be that at over 5,000 feet above sea level it is cool and no need to run an expensive air conditioner...


----------



## raconnor

I lived in Baguio for 2 years.. We had a 120 sq m apartment in the "higher end" area of Baguio (outlook drive area near the country club) and it was 25k per month. Other places in that area are typically 35k+ but we just happened to get a good deal. 

For the rest of the city the average rent for a 2 bedroom place is around 15k for a "foreigner" type place..you can have more "pinoy style" rooms (smaller, scarier) for less but since I have 2 kids those were out of the question for me; just didn't trust them... it is a tourist area so depending on when you first decide to rent you could pay more. Really it's going to be about what you happen to find when you go looking.. prices can range quite a bit depending on location and time of year. 

There's no need for airconditioning because it's a lot cooler in Baguio than anywhere else in the country so you'll save there. Vegetables are cheap *if* you go to the market and get them; if you buy from SM you will pay the same prices you pay anywhere else in the country. 

Water prices are high in Baguio and will depend on where you live.. some places will have to have your water delivered as there aren't water lines (mudslide and earthquake prone). 

Taxis are cheaper in baguio and you will actually get change back (unlike manila where NOBODY happens to have change, ever). 

The big thing about Baguio is you will be in the rain all the time.. Summer is great, but it only lasts 2 months and even then it still rains. Right now, though, and for the rest of the year, it will rain from about 2pm until the next morning...it rains hard and it rains often. If you are in some areas you'll find that there is a lot of flooding due to this. 

Not really sure what else you had in mind that you're wanting to know, but that's all I can think of off the top of my head. If you have any other specific questions just list 'em out and I'm sure someone will be able to help you.


----------



## yakc130

Tagaytay has similar weather, but I believe it's a little warmer than Baguio. Still touristy, but not as bad. It's kind of an up and coming tourist area.

The wife is looking for a place for us there.


----------



## rpmorley

*Life in Baguio is GOOD*

I, I meant my asawa, owns a TH in Baguio that I visit a few times a year and she visits more frequently. I agree with the other messages. Learn to go to SM and park if you drive and then walk to the market, or just take a taxi to Burnham Park and then walk to the market. This is my retirment home away from her family, and you can read all about that topic in numerous messages on this forum. 

Baguio is perfect for me, but I bought a place exactly where I wanted in a gated community (mostly vacation homes so I basically "own" the whole place) with no water problems, cool air, yeah a lot of rain and dampness, but the charcoal for the BBQ cooks the same, the veggies, the ground coffee, the meat (be careful) are cheaper at the market, the Redhorse tastes the same and just live as peacefully as possible.


----------



## Guest

I agree with Rpmorley. Baguio is a really nice place to live specially when you're getting old It's a perfect retirement place. My family has a property in Baguio and the price is $250k I think. Because It's a paradise. If I'm mistaken it is called Winaca Forest Homes and the best part of it is the beach is 2hrs away, Fresh Air, and that place have also their own farm and buy Organic vegetables/fruits from them.

I hope, I could be a little help.


----------



## natsumehikari

*Hmm...*



WinacaMe1 said:


> I agree with Rpmorley. Baguio is a really nice place to live specially when you're getting old It's a perfect retirement place. My family has a property in Baguio and the price is $250k I think. Because It's a paradise.
> 
> I hope, I could be a little help.


This sounds good. :ranger: Actually I've been there to Baguio twice last 3 yrs and I really have a lots of fun. Me and my family went in La Union, Sea Park we just need to pay for the cottage which is nice and the Session Rd. looks like San Francisco.


----------



## M.C.A.

I spent a weekend there many years ago, it reminded me of a summer in WA state, night time cooled off for sure, it seemed damp, dark and dreary but it was only a weekend at Camp John Hay.


----------



## cvgtpc1

Felt like being in the Smoky Mountains to me.


----------



## Asian Spirit

raconnor said:


> I lived in Baguio for 2 years.. We had a 120 sq m apartment in the "higher end" area of Baguio (outlook drive area near the country club) and it was 25k per month. Other places in that area are typically 35k+ but we just happened to get a good deal.
> 
> For the rest of the city the average rent for a 2 bedroom place is around 15k for a "foreigner" type place..you can have more "pinoy style" rooms (smaller, scarier) for less but since I have 2 kids those were out of the question for me; just didn't trust them... it is a tourist area so depending on when you first decide to rent you could pay more. Really it's going to be about what you happen to find when you go looking.. prices can range quite a bit depending on location and time of year.
> 
> There's no need for airconditioning because it's a lot cooler in Baguio than anywhere else in the country so you'll save there. Vegetables are cheap *if* you go to the market and get them; if you buy from SM you will pay the same prices you pay anywhere else in the country.
> 
> Water prices are high in Baguio and will depend on where you live.. some places will have to have your water delivered as there aren't water lines (mudslide and earthquake prone).
> 
> Taxis are cheaper in baguio and you will actually get change back (unlike manila where NOBODY happens to have change, ever).
> 
> The big thing about Baguio is you will be in the rain all the time.. Summer is great, but it only lasts 2 months and even then it still rains. Right now, though, and for the rest of the year, it will rain from about 2pm until the next morning...it rains hard and it rains often. If you are in some areas you'll find that there is a lot of flooding due to this.
> 
> Not really sure what else you had in mind that you're wanting to know, but that's all I can think of off the top of my head. If you have any other specific questions just list 'em out and I'm sure someone will be able to help you.


Since you spent two years in the high country, would you move back there again? Curious as we are thinking of going North and that looks like a likely place to escape the terrible heat not to mention pollution that from time to time blows up from Manila. Rain I can deal with when compared to this lousy heat all the time.


Jet...


----------



## Phil_expat

southernlouisiana said:


> Does anyone have the cost of living in the Baguio area?


I do not believe in using the internet to find a place to rent/buy in the Philippines. Prices are inflated so better to drive around. It can be used to get an idea of relative prices different of different cities or areas.


----------



## simonsays

The blue book maybe a good place to start ..


----------



## ready to move

Hello I am looking at the mountains myself. I have not been up there for years anyone that has had any US children in the area please drop me a line I will have my 9 year old son for 3 months on a trail basis and I am trying to make it a positive experience. I expect him to be spoiled rotten myself but not having been up there I was curios. Adios and have a good day


----------



## pakawala

southernlouisiana said:


> Does anyone have the cost of living in the Baguio area?


I live not far from Baguio and go there quite often. IMHO, Baguio is "much nicer and cooler" than Tagaytay which is only 2k feet in altitude.. I suggest visiting The Trinidad Valley for housing which is a short drive away. The cost of living is much cheaper and it's not as crowded as Baguio City. 

Also worth visiting for a location is Mt Santo Tomas. The entrance is near Baguio PNP Precinct station 4 and the Petron station at the top of Marcos Highway. The road to the top is now concrete and houses, hotels, apartments, restaurants are starting to open up there. It's much cooler there and you are close to 7k to 8k feet and can look down on Baguio City. The TV show Sitio La Presa is being filmed there so it's quite a tourist attraction now.


----------



## simonsays

pakawala said:


> .


I live near Mines View area

The winning point for Baguio, in my opinion, is that life is relaxed because Baguio has honest taxi drivers and crime rate generally is low. Or rarely do foreigners become target of crimes ....

A stay in Baguio will give you an idea of life ..

Though Baguio city shuts down by 7 or 8 and jeepneys cease operation by 9 plus ..
And morning school traffic is still horrible along almost anywhere 

Baguio is called the university town of Luzon as it has a few Universities and a lot of foreign (mainly Korean) students ...


----------



## pakawala

simonsays said:


> I live near Mines View area
> 
> Though Baguio city shuts down by 7 or 8 and jeepneys cease operation by 9 plus ..
> And morning school traffic is still horrible along almost anywhere
> 
> .


Not the nightlife though.., many Bars scattered around Baguio, especially Nevada Square and the AC type bars on Bokawkan Street below Mitsubish open at 8:30pm.


----------



## simonsays

pakawala said:


> Not the nightlife though.., many Bars scattered around Baguio, especially Nevada Square and the AC type bars on Bokawkan Street below Mitsubish open at 8:30pm.


Oh I see

Now I know why I am on a tight leash when I am in baguio 

I did see a girlie bar near the Pines City Hospital, Benguet .. near the PNB branch ...


----------



## pakawala

simonsays said:


> Oh I see
> 
> Now I know why I am on a tight leash when I am in baguio
> 
> I did see a girlie bar near the Pines City Hospital, Benguet .. near the PNB branch ...


Several there under the overpass


----------



## simonsays

pakawala said:


> Several there under the overpass


Yep .. along the Benguet Trinidad Road ...


----------



## Nickleback99

mcalleyboy said:


> I spent a weekend there many years ago, it reminded me of a summer in WA state, night time cooled off for sure, it seemed damp, dark and dreary but it was only a weekend at Camp John Hay.


Sounds A Lot like the Pacific NW. I'd probably consider living there, coming from WA, if not for the slides, that crazy highway along the mountain side, the earthquakes being bad when they happen, although I Think last "bad" one was the summer or year before Pinatubo, which was all interlinked and that quake rocked the whole island, but destroyed lot of buildings in Baguio. PI gets the best of all worlds on disasters over the centuries....Super Typhoons, Quakes, Tsunamis and Volcanic eruptions.....Only thing missing is tornados!


----------



## Nickleback99

simonsays said:


> Oh I see
> 
> Now I know why I am on a tight leash when I am in baguio
> 
> I did see a girlie bar near the Pines City Hospital, Benguet .. near the PNB branch ...


Heck, my asawa has me on a tight leash at the SM grocery! it's nice to be "chased" and pursued!.....good for my ego


----------



## cvgtpc1

Nickleback99 said:


> Heck, my asawa has me on a tight leash at the SM grocery! it's nice to be "chased" and pursued!.....good for my ego


I never have that happen....must be my don't mess with me scowl I wear in the PI lol


----------



## gyvel

As a foreigner in Baguio, do you get "messed with" by either the locals or the Philippine government?


----------



## Asian Spirit

gyvel said:


> As a foreigner in Baguio, do you get "messed with" by either the locals or the Philippine government?


Messed with in what way? There is no reason for anyone to bother you that I can think of. Locals would be more of a help I think than a problem and the government has no interest in foreigners unless you are wanted for a crime elsewhere.


----------



## gyvel

> Messed with in what way? There is no reason for anyone to bother you that I can think of. Locals would be more of a help I think than a problem and the government has no interest in foreigners unless you are wanted for a crime elsewhere.


My Pinay wife insists that Americans are often made "targets" by Filipinos. Although I never felt harassed in RP, I was just wondering if it varies from province to province. Almost all of my time in RP has been in Iloilo and Bacolod.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Asian Spirit

gyvel said:


> My Pinay wife insists that Americans are often made "targets" by Filipinos. Although I never felt harassed in RP, I was just wondering if it varies from province to province. Almost all of my time in RP has been in Iloilo and Bacolod.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


Now I understand... From the time we have spent there I would say the only targeting I've seen would be like anywhere else in country and that is mostly over charging for items in stores. But then Baguio is mainly for tourists and prices are usually posted in most places.

Petty crimes such as theft are common everywhere in the Philippines. The Balibago area of Angeles City is famous for money making set-ups by the police. But I do think you will find Baguio with much less in foreigner targeting/crime.

Biggest problem I would see with Baguio is having to tolerate Seattle WA type rain, overcast, and fog for several months out of the year. That and road closures due to land slides during the rainy season each year.

FYI Bagoio has an airport but due to the lack of avionics and the resulting safety issues there is no longer airline service into or out of Baguio.



Jet Lag


----------



## SierraMadreMe

Jet Lag said:


> FYI Bagoio has an airport but due to the lack of avionics and the resulting safety issues there is no longer airline service into or out of Baguio.
> Jet Lag


they actually moved the flights to the "International Airport" in San Fernando La Union.Must have the same problem there.because there are no flights leaving there either.It always amazes me that the Philippines wants foreign investment...but they want the potential investors to take the bus.

I lived in Baguio for several weeks in '88.How I wish I had bought property there like I was inclined to do..shoulda woulda coulda..right?

It seems to me that the pollution has increased due to all the Jeepneys.I was always smelling diesel fumes and smoke.The wife has a cousin that has a large home there with apartments for rent.I am inclined to try that for the summer or something.Only real problem is parking...or the lack thereof.

I'd really like to try Bontoc,but I am told that the anti government factions are still active in the area...otherwise,I would likely be there now.


----------



## Cancerlib

*Foreign student in baguio*

Hi all, pls I need some info.
I plan on studying nursing at university of Cordilleras, I have a one year old son, could this be a bad plan? Which other cities in the Philippines is close to Baguio in terms of d cool weather but without water issue.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lucy in the sky

Cancerlib said:


> Hi all, pls I need some info.
> I plan on studying nursing at university of Cordilleras, I have a one year old son, could this be a bad plan? Which other cities in the Philippines is close to Baguio in terms of d cool weather but without water issue.
> Thanks in advance.


Having a son while studying Nursing at the University of Cordilleras (or any other Univiersities in Baguio) shouldn't be a problem. Cities in the Philippines that have a cool weather are scarce. Baguio and Tagaytay, to name a few. Other areas with cool weather are rural towns already like in Sagada (another mountainous northern province in the Philippines)

I'd say Baguio is a laid back type of city with the people being generally shy but helpful and cheerful. You should go for it.


----------



## Cancerlib

lucy in the sky said:


> Having a son while studying Nursing at the University of Cordilleras (or any other Univiersities in Baguio) shouldn't be a problem. Cities in the Philippines that have a cool weather are scarce. Baguio and Tagaytay, to name a few. Other areas with cool weather are rural towns already like in Sagada (another mountainous northern province in the Philippines)
> 
> I'd say Baguio is a laid back type of city with the people being generally shy but helpful and cheerful. You should go for it.


God bless u hun, baguio it is then! av a nice day


----------



## simonsays

gyvel said:


> As a foreigner in Baguio, do you get "messed with" by either the locals or the Philippine government?


I take jeepney and bus to nearby places by myself. Vs Manila and AC, Baguio ? Nope, nobody messes with foreigners. Even the NSO, DFA and all are cordial and no funny stuff.

And the Baguio people are proud of their hospitality and are quick to blame any mishaps on 'outsiders'  Which, to a great extent, is true.



SierraMadreMe said:


> I'd really like to try Bontoc,but I am told that the anti government factions are still active in the area...otherwise,I would likely be there now.


I have spent time in Bontoc (Cervantes) and the vicinity - nothing much happens, other than the police notices about curfew but, the NPA et al never target foreigners unless you are starting some business and they see $ to be leached off .. 

Bauko, Bontoc .. all fine, though I don't know about Tabuk ! Tabuk is a bit too hairy I guess, never been there.



Cancerlib said:


> Hi all, pls I need some info.
> I plan on studying nursing at university of Cordilleras, I have a one year old son, could this be a bad plan? Which other cities in the Philippines is close to Baguio in terms of d cool weather but without water issue.
> Thanks in advance.


Baguio is a University town, and UC is a nice choice. Baguio, depending upon where you are, there is no water issue. In Pacdal Circle etc, pretty much you need to get drinking water, other places have spring or bore well.

PS, what passport do you hold ? You may need to convert to a Student pass to study in PH


----------



## isotope

Fortunately for foreigners who enjoy a bit of cultural diversity, Baguio has both kinds of music - Country and Western.

(praise be to the Blues Brothers)


----------



## Cancerlib

simonsays said:


> Baguio is a University town, and UC is a nice choice. Baguio, depending upon where you are, there is no water issue. In Pacdal Circle etc, pretty much you need to get drinking water, other places have spring or bore well.
> 
> PS, what passport do you hold ? You may need to convert to a Student pass to study in PH


Thanks for the reply. I got admission into UC already. 
Could you please name some areas I can check out for housing?
Tia


----------



## simonsays

Cancerlib said:


> Thanks for the reply. I got admission into UC already.
> Could you please name some areas I can check out for housing?
> Tia


Outskirts generally have last jeepney by 10 PM or so. If you plan to hang around town, look near the town.

If not, areas from Pacdal, Mines View, Trancoville and all the way to La Trinidad would do fine.


----------



## Cancerlib

simonsays said:


> Outskirts generally have last jeepney by 10 PM or so. If you plan to hang around town, look near the town.
> 
> If not, areas from Pacdal, Mines View, Trancoville and all the way to La Trinidad would do fine.


Bless you dear. Will be in by July to sort accommodation and nanny. I will check out the areas you listed. 
Thanks a ton


----------



## JakeSaPI

I've been in Baguio for about 12 years. The quality of life here is going down hill quickly. Pollution is bad, there are water problems. Traffic is worse, well is that really possible, than Manila. There is no parking in town. I have a house just outside of town, facing the South China Sea, the view is amazing. I have to close all the windows because people are burning garbage all around us. 

Lot prices are leaping higher and higher. There is a glut of condo's, so if you are interested in poorly built condo's there are lots to choose from.

If I where coming in now I would look up the coast 2 or 3 hours. It is a different world up there, not Baguio weather, but along the coast it is nice.

As to the original question - costs of living here - that of course depends on how you want to live. We try to keep our expenses down, live a simple life style, but our costs are going up each month. 5000 peso doesn't buy much at SM groceries, Pure Gold, or the palenki.


----------

